# Project 2000, entance step



## papatone (Jun 19, 2007)

We have a Project 2000 entance step, fitted to our Burstner Aviano. It is operated by a rocker switch by the door. Is it possible to have it wired to the ignition, to overide the switch. There is a warning light on the dashboard, but it is fitted in a position ,that when you sit ready to drive away you cannot see the red light. We have moved with the step out. I have no wiring diagram or information on the step itself. Is there any help out there. Thanks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Most electric step circuits are very similar.
This should help.

c.
http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm


----------



## papatone (Jun 19, 2007)

*Project 2000 entrance step*

Thanks Clive, I have found a stockist for the part supplied by Project 2000.They are Nova Leisure, Tel 01604 780022.Part No 27729. They are trade only so I will get dealers to fit one for me, all being well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ours has a button on the dash to retract the step and it also buzzes like hell, until it's in and safe to drive off, but you could if you wanted still drive, you'd have to be deaf, but it's possible.

Kev.

PS I have diagram for the whole Mh, but not just the step if any good to you.


----------

